# Best sailing blogs of 2014



## barefootnavigator (Mar 12, 2012)

I'm looking for the best sailing blogs to add as links on my blog. Please contribute your number one favorite blog, or your own if its awesome.


----------



## Tim R. (Mar 23, 2003)

Mine is not particularly great as we have not yet set off cruising but my website does have some photos and project info on it.

TKRonaBoat - Home


----------



## Cruiser2B (Jan 6, 2011)

Adventures of Salacia

I like mine, and the blog is about to detail how we refit our Alberg 30 for liveaboard/cruising. We are pulling the boat and pulling her on side of the house in a month or so


----------



## casioqv (Jun 15, 2009)

I really enjoy Sean Mulligan's blog Full n By. He trailers his Paradox and Montgomery 23 to some incredible adventures, and has some interesting sailing philosophy as well.


----------



## Sequitur (Feb 13, 2007)

Though there are no fresh posts on it, the Sequitur blog still gets a few hundred hits a day. At its height it received over 3000 per day. It seems to have become an archive: Sequitur Blog

All the fresh posts now go to the blog of our new boat: Zonder Zorg, which gets a few hundred visits per day.


----------



## jimgo (Sep 12, 2011)

I have a list of a few that I've enjoyed on my blog site (http://dragonwingsailboat.wordpress.com). Those include:

Sail Far Live Free - Sailboats, Sailing News, and Gear

The Great Island Escape

Dock Six Chronicles

Sail Delmarva


----------



## GCASKEW (Aug 24, 2011)

I love Banyan and Windtraveler. Both of the ladies are exceptional writers and help you live through them. 
Windtraveler is in the early family stages with one cute little girl and two more girls on the way. She takes very nice pics and is honest with what it takes to cruise.
Banyan is retired and living the life I want in 2 years. She emotes passion in her writings of the surroundings and the people they meet. 

Both of these are great and I read them daily.

Hope you like them...


----------



## Dolby (Nov 10, 2009)

Goneglobaladventures.com


----------



## kwaltersmi (Aug 14, 2006)

So many good blogs out there!

Here's a few I'm into lately:

Katie & Jessie on A Boat - Two carefree (mostly) 20-something friends embark on a sailing adventure from the Great Lakes to the Bahamas aboard a Cal 2-27

Sundowner Sails Again - The refit and eventual adventure of a couple and their Westsail 32

SV Estrellita 5.10b - Veteran South Pacific cruisers enjoying the ride through the SoPa aboard their Wauquiez Pretorien

The Voyage of Swell - A female pro surfer takes on the seas solo (mostly) aboard her Cal 40.

I'm also partial to my own blog, chronicling my fascination with sailing, boats and water.


----------



## sailvayu (Feb 3, 2013)

Oh good an opportunity to shamelessly plug my own blog and yes of course it is awesome if I do say so myself lol.

sailvayu.com

Adding new content as much as I have time for.


----------



## mattt (Aug 26, 2013)

I have a pictures-only sailing blog. Would hardly classify it as "best" or even "meh" but it's there. Not having to think of things to write makes it easier for me to keep posting to it.

My sailing photo blog


----------



## vtsailguy (Aug 4, 2010)

Lord if the flies on a boat!

Three boys, 200 sq ft of fiberglass, tropical beaches
www.sailingwithkids.net


----------



## chip (Oct 23, 2008)

My sailing activities aren't exotic, but I feel like my blog is rich with all of the contemplative introspection, heart-pounding exhilaration, and profanity-inducing frustrations of sailing.

Welcome | Sailing Fortuitous


----------



## StormBay (Sep 30, 2010)

s/v Bella Star
and
http://mjsailing.com

Are my two picks.


----------



## mtitus (Jul 10, 2001)

First of all, thank you all for sharing as I have expanded my bookmarks to include many listed above. And to the keepers and writers of those blogs, I hope you don't mind if I add them to my own blog called - My Nauti Mind- I'd Rather be Sailing

I'm a newb to boat ownership, coming up on a year of ownership of an 82-Catalina 27 called "Corleto"- we sail Coastal BC.


----------



## oceangirl (Sep 17, 2008)

https://empiricusembarks.wordpress.com


----------



## RunningRabbit (Dec 7, 2012)

You might consider adding a link to the blog hop The Monkey's Fist: Collecting Cruisers' Perspectives where topic coordinators curate pages with link to liveaboard/cruiser blog posts on a wide range of topics from pets aboard to energy management to culinary adventures. Disclaimer: I've curated a couple of pages (Going It Alone and Energy Management).

My own blog is www.svambrosia.com; the misadventures of a single girl and her boat.


----------



## Necesse (Dec 28, 2013)

Please check out our blog and feel free to link it on yours. We're a family of four, the two parents and a 4 and 1 year old. Been sailing for 4 years but only blogging since last April.

itsanecessity.net


----------



## This Old Sailboat (May 21, 2013)

I invite all DIY'ers, card-carrying or wannabees, to visit my blog at stingysailor.wordpress.com. It's only a year old so far, but growing with restoration and improvement projects of all sizes. Every post gives an opportunity to share your work, so join in the conversation while you're there!


----------



## JoeFish (Feb 4, 2014)

Ours is a work in progress, like the seeming never ending restoration of out Nevins built 1955 S&S Yawl 

bonne-amie.blogspot.com


----------



## barefootnavigator (Mar 12, 2012)

Extraordinary work my friend.


----------



## JoeFish (Feb 4, 2014)

Thanks much, great user name, it's one of my favorite books!


----------



## svzephyr44 (Jun 26, 2000)

*WARNING WARNING*

Make sure you have comment moderation turned on in you blog. For the first time in a long time I have been hit by a number of spam comments. They are not abusive, I believe it is just to get more search engine hits. Of course I don't post them.

Fair winds and following seas


----------



## Halberdier (May 15, 2009)

Here's my blog; mainly sailing to Newfoundland and Labrador with info on the boats and crewing.
KrazySailing | KrazySailing's Boat, Voyages, Blog and crew wanted ad.


----------



## miatapaul (Dec 15, 2006)

I really like BLJ's blog.

Dock Six Chronicles

It really shows how a normal guy can successfully own a sailboat. Sounds like a great marina too. I will likely be shoved out on the outer dock myself!

I also like this, as he is OCD (in a good way) about his refit:

The world encompassed

And finally I have found the trials and tribulations of this to be interesting:

Josh & Hope


----------



## Markwesti (Jan 1, 2013)

There used to be a blog about a guy that bought a Catalina 30 in northern California . He sailed it down to Mexico , then to the South Pacific . The last I read it he was doing repairs (he hit a reef) . His plan was to get fixed and sail on to New Zealand . Sorry I can't remember the name of it I found out about it from Latitude 38 . Anybody know it ?


----------



## Kyhillbilly (Jun 14, 2011)

Markwesti, remember reading that blog myself and was trying to remember it the other day. Good blog hopefully someone can post the name, would love to catch up on them.


----------



## kwaltersmi (Aug 14, 2006)

Markwesti said:


> There used to be a blog about a guy that bought a Catalina 30 in northern California ... Anybody know it ?


s/v Panache


----------



## alctel (Jan 25, 2014)

Shameless self plug time - Mine isn't great, and is more a log of me fumbling around refitting my first boat and getting covered in sewage. Hopefully it'll turn into a liveaboard/sailing blog 

http://www.tuglife.ca (complete with bad puns).

I'd be happy to add you as a link on mine though - I get around 20-30 hits a day


----------



## polaris2.11 (Mar 21, 2012)

I'll plug my Sweetie's blog...

Womenswrites

Of course, I think she is a great writer and photographer. You may too.


----------



## Sail444 (Feb 6, 2014)

I have links to Mexico oriented blogs on my site and also feature a documentary of the 2009 Baja Ha-Ha rally. Google "Gales, Whales and the Baja Ha-Ha."

Fair Winds,
Steve Szirom


----------



## catchinrays (Dec 27, 2013)

My blog is about how we planned, saved, and bought our 42' catamaran and the ongoing renovation and repairs to get it ready to sail. Check out my site to see how we did it and everything that goes in to renovating a neglected sailboat.

www.catchinrays.net


----------



## Group9 (Oct 3, 2010)

catchinrays said:


> My blog is about how we planned, saved, and bought our 42' catamaran and the ongoing renovation and repairs to get it ready to sail. Check out my site to see how we did it and everything that goes in to renovating a neglected sailboat.
> 
> Catchin' Rays


Nice blog.


----------



## guitarguy56 (Oct 10, 2012)

catchinrays said:


> My blog is about how we planned, saved, and bought our 42' catamaran and the ongoing renovation and repairs to get it ready to sail. Check out my site to see how we did it and everything that goes in to renovating a neglected sailboat.
> 
> Catchin' Rays


Nice blog... just read it in it's entirety... sorry about her fall and hope she's back on track soon... good luck and hope nothing stops you.


----------



## SimonV (Jul 6, 2006)

Mine is not to bad, more of a pictorial of our 2013 cruising season in New Cal and Vanuatu. 2014 season starts next month and will be the Whitesundays. http://svgoodonya.blogspot.com


----------



## Nostrodamus (Mar 21, 2013)

Those who have looked at our blogs say they are very good.
All I know is that they are from the last three years we have lived aboard and at some point they will offend everyone. If I have not offended you yet, don't worry. I will get round to you.
A sideways look at the live aboard lifestyle with the occasional fact thrown in to make it look good.
We have also completely redesigned the website so please take a look, leave a comment or message as we love to hear from others.

Just search for Cygnus III.


----------



## bigdogandy (Jun 21, 2008)

Nostrodamus said:


> Those who have looked at our blogs say they are very good.
> All I know is that they are from the last three years we have lived aboard and at some point they will offend everyone. If I have not offended you yet, don't worry. I will get round to you.
> A sideways look at the live aboard lifestyle with the occasional fact thrown in to make it look good.
> We have also completely redesigned the website so please take a look, leave a comment or message as we love to hear from others.
> ...


Awesome blog Mark....great photos and stories, and probably the most unique / creative layout of any amateur blog I've ever seen.


----------



## Nostrodamus (Mar 21, 2013)

Thank you so much Andy.
To make something look simple takes a lot of work.
I have no skills what so ever in design and do not know a line of code so had to learn from the start.
Thank you for taking the time to read it.
Mark


----------



## copacabana (Oct 1, 2007)

Nostrodamus said:


> Those who have looked at our blogs say they are very good.
> All I know is that they are from the last three years we have lived aboard and at some point they will offend everyone. If I have not offended you yet, don't worry. I will get round to you.
> A sideways look at the live aboard lifestyle with the occasional fact thrown in to make it look good.
> We have also completely redesigned the website so please take a look, leave a comment or message as we love to hear from others.
> ...


Nostrodamus, your blog is fantastic! I just spent a few hours reading it and I must say you have a wonderful sense of humour indeed. I've saved it to my "favourites" so I can follow your trip. Keep up the good spirit!


----------



## Nostrodamus (Mar 21, 2013)

copacabana said:


> Nostrodamus, your blog is fantastic! I just spent a few hours reading it and I must say you have a wonderful sense of humour indeed. I've saved it to my "favourites" so I can follow your trip. Keep up the good spirit!


Vindo,
Thank you so much for taking the time to look at our website and read the blog.
I am still adding more photos and catching up from this years cruising but also enjoy writing it.
I will need some of your advice soon as we plan to cross to Brazil in two years (if I am still alive and have not been hunted down by every group in the world).
Just enough time to make another million mistakes.
Once again Vindo..thank you.

Cygnus III | Sailing around the world slowly


----------



## Sal Paradise (Sep 14, 2012)

Nostrodamus said:


> Those who have looked at our blogs say they are very good.
> All I know is that they are from the last three years we have lived aboard
> Just search for Cygnus III.


I really loved the stuff on Sicily. Most of my family is in Millazzo.


----------



## Nostrodamus (Mar 21, 2013)

Sal Paradise said:


> I really loved the stuff on Sicily. Most of my family is in Millazzo.


Thanks for looking Sal and I am still in the process of updating Sicily as we have been here all winter.
It is not really somewhere we thought of going to but what an amazing Island which has so much of everything. The history in every corner is mind blowing and Ibla (Ragussa) is just breath taking.
There are so many wonderful places here I can never do it justice but the best thing about the island is..
The People..... they are just so friendly and so willing to accept you. We are coming back for winter next year.

Thank you so much for looking at the website and for taking the time to comment as it does mean a lot to us... you are luckily to have relatives here to visit.


----------



## FirstCandC (Mar 26, 2013)

Not sure if this one has been mentioned, but I find this blog very awesome:
http://lindapasquariello.com/
Great mix of adventure and photography, with some racing and maintenance added in.
Makes me want to get in my car right now and leave it all.
Best to start on page 11 and work backwards.


----------



## A. Mann (Feb 14, 2014)

This is a terribly depressing ...... but severely edited post.


----------



## PCP (Dec 1, 2004)

Sal Paradise said:


> I really loved the stuff on Sicily. Most of my family is in Millazzo.


On the last Summer I have been anchored for two times (in July and September) near Milazzo, on the other side of the bay in Marinello (lovely place). Tried to see if it was possible to anchor on the beaches near Milazzo but they had transformed it on a huge Industrial city and the Guarda Costiera don't allow to anchor near the beach.

Marinello is just great with lovely restaurants on the beach. Great place to eat and to go chopping (on Oliveri).

Regards

Paulo


----------



## PCP (Dec 1, 2004)

Nostrodamus said:


> Thanks for looking Sal and I am still in the process of updating Sicily as we have been here all winter.
> It is not really somewhere we thought of going to but what an amazing Island which has so much of everything. The history in every corner is mind blowing and Ibla (Ragussa) is just breath taking.
> There are so many wonderful places here I can never do it justice but the best thing about the island is..
> The People..... they are just so friendly and so willing to accept you. We are coming back for winter next year.
> ...


You forget about the wine Lots of varieties and one of the best from Italy. I just love Nero d'Avola. 

Regards

Paulo


----------



## Nostrodamus (Mar 21, 2013)

PCP,
We anchored just behind the main harbour wall off the beach next to the fuel pump in Millazzo and had no problem with the authorities. The local fishermen there (all sat under trees playing cards) even offered to watch our dinghy and boat but we felt perfectly safe there. 
I agree about the wine but having found a local wine merchants near here who sell some cracking stuff at 1.60 a litre it is hard to remember anything.


----------



## nccouple (Jun 11, 2011)

My blog sucks


----------



## BeejDeC (Feb 7, 2014)

Wow, great thread. If next weekend is rainy as well, I'll know where to virtual sail.

There's a video blog I enjoy

https://www.youtube.com/user/WhiteSpotPirates

A young German woman decides do "untie the lines" and set off on an epic adventure beginning in Panama where she buys a boat... it seems, nearly sight unseen.

As you might guess, she discovers it has a few issues. It's awesome for anyone considering buying a used boat or anyone who doesn't mind a toned blonde woman hard at work in the Panama heat, in a sports bra. Aesthetics aside, she seems to be a real trooper, though the issue is still in doubt.

Beej


----------



## B.J. Porter (Aug 1, 2013)

BeejDeC said:


> Wow, great thread. If next weekend is rainy as well, I'll know where to virtual sail.
> 
> There's a video blog I enjoy
> 
> ...


I wish I knew about her last November when we were at Shelter Bay.


----------



## BeejDeC (Feb 7, 2014)

As I recall, she spent a lot of time in Shelter Bay. Looks like a cool custom (aluminum hull) boat. Just sat moored for a LONG time


----------



## B.J. Porter (Aug 1, 2013)

BeejDeC said:


> As I recall, she spent a lot of time in Shelter Bay. Looks like a cool custom (aluminum hull) boat. Just sat moored for a LONG time


I recognize some of her pictures from around the area, though I don't recall the boat. There are a lot of boats on the hard there and I'm not sure she's in a marina. I love to drop by and meet people that do things like this.

Unfortunately no time for that now, we should be leaving Panama the day after our USCG documentation arrives here and the next few days will be a mad scramble!


----------



## BeejDeC (Feb 7, 2014)

Hope you have a lovely voyage B.J.

I go by that name as well.

Beej


----------



## B.J. Porter (Aug 1, 2013)

BeejDeC said:


> Hope you have a lovely voyage B.J.
> 
> I go by that name as well.
> 
> Beej


Thanks. The name isn't so bad now that we're out of high school, eh?

Now that I have the requisite number of non-spammy posts I can go out and repost the link to my blog that got swept up earlier.

I wouldn't suggest that it is one of the "Best" blogs of 2014 at all, but it's hopefully at least a "Not Bad" blog of 2014. I have gotten very favorable commentary on the blog, from some people that weren't even my mother.

Though 2014 has been rather unexciting (or frustrating, depending on where you sit) so far it should be getting better within a week or so.

Sail Evenstar


----------



## Yachtjuno (May 26, 2013)

Hi another shameless self-publicist!

My blog is Juno. Over 100 entries now.Mostly cruising in the med but also the Caribbean and on our way to the Pacific this year.

Paul


----------



## elgatosunrise (Aug 31, 2007)

I am partial to mine 

captaincurran dot com

this is a collection of mini sailing adventures from Alaska to Mexico - and I pepper in a bunch of 'How to..' maintenance tips.

Thanks for linking up!


----------



## Nostrodamus (Mar 21, 2013)

Unless you actually do a sailing blog I don't think you realise how much thought and time has to go into it. Sometimes it is really hard word.

Cygnus III | Sailing blog of liveaboards cruising around the world


----------



## PCP (Dec 1, 2004)

Yachtjuno said:


> Hi another shameless self-publicist!
> 
> My blog is Juno. Over *100 entries* now.Mostly cruising in the med but also the Caribbean and on our way to the Pacific this year.
> 
> Paul


Following the ARC here:
ARC as a way to look at how different types of boats sail - Cruisers & Sailing Forums

You are making a great passage congrats If we don't consider the racing Scarlet Oyster or the two 825 you and a Oyster 625 are the best Oyster and going at the same pace with a Cat Fountain Pajot 67 a cat Outremer 49 or a Swan 62RS with an Oyster 575...Chapeau

But in what regards Blogging, I am better 85262 in six months.

Cheers


----------



## Zanshin (Aug 27, 2006)

While my blog is more of a continuing diary of voyaging in the Caribbean, there is the occasional nice picture interspersed among the chaff in there


Zanshin Blog


----------



## chall03 (Oct 14, 2002)

I love.....

Sailing with Totem for a family travelling around the world
Morgan's Cloud for great thought provoking Blue water cruising advice
Windtraveller for good writing

And of course a plug here for our blog.

Sailing with Sophie | An Aussie sailing family

Sophie is my daughter. She had sailed 5000nm by age 2.

We weren't really blog people.....then we started this as a way of family being able to follow us while cruising. Now we try to add our thoughts and experiences on cruising with young children and find it a fun avenue to meet/share information with other cruisers.


----------



## Alz8 (Nov 21, 2014)

yachtchartersailgreece. blogspot.gr


----------



## mad_machine (Dec 16, 2012)

Mine is not that great.. but it does show me rebuilding my SeaSprite from stem to stern, keel to mast

Sea Sprite 23 ? Flirt | The Restoration and refit of a 1963 Sea Sprite 23


----------



## Bill-Rangatira (Dec 17, 2006)

Sailing the Rangatira
on the right side there are a list of links for other blogs


barefootnavigator said:


> I'm looking for the best sailing blogs to add as links on my blog. Please contribute your number one favorite blog, or your own if its awesome.


----------



## Boogie Nights (Oct 15, 2014)

www.boogie-nights.org

I post boat and sailing related stuff to my blog. it's approachable, humorous and gives an insight to living aboard a yacht in the UK, as well as racing it offshore.

it's just me and the ships dog living aboard. plus a bunch of other toy characters along for the ride. but plenty of guests and friends call by for a visit.

My dot org status is due to charitable work on and off the water. 
visitors are welcomed, if you find yourselves in or near Portsmouth UK, then send me a message and come by to say hello. 
we sail all year round.

last weekend was a lap of the Isle Of Wight










in remarkably good weather for the day before december.


----------

